# Problem white widow



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m growing a white widow autoflower in the 2 gal pot for pot kit unfolded a 600 watt led I have 4 in in-line fan sucking the air out I have two other fans one blowing in the tent the other inside the tent. Ph always at 6.3 to 6.5 only plain ph water is all I have running a 19 5 light cycle have a CO2 bag hanging in tent also I’m having stunted growth and what looks like dark green leaves with some brown spotting on them it is starting to bud but looks slow also have humidifier and dehumidifier in tent temps are high 82 low of like 74 humidity is around 50


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 24, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> I’m growing a white widow autoflower in the 2 gal pot for pot kit unfolded a 600 watt led I have 4 in in-line fan sucking the air out I have two other fans one blowing in the tent the other inside the tent. Ph always at 6.3 to 6.5 only plain ph water is all I have running a 19 5 light cycle have a CO2 bag hanging in tent also I’m having stunted growth and what looks like dark green leaves with some brown spotting on them it is starting to bud but looks slow also have humidifier and dehumidifier in tent temps are high 82 low of like 74 humidity is around 50


Looking like it needs some flowering nutes asap.if you have not been giving it any, I'd start half strength,then 3 qrts then the whole dose.but yeah bottom leaves yellowing ,is that soil amended?.well good luck and happy growing to you bro.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 25, 2020)

idk if id go to 1/2 strength to start.  it appears your tips are showing a touch of burn right now.  like ky said, is your soil amended?  also, why the co2 bag if you have ventilation pulling it out?  lastly, i'd take the can fan pushing into the tent and remove it all together or make it so you have 2 fans pulling.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 25, 2020)

I adjusted the fan that was blowing out to suck in instead it was keeping it a little cooler that’s why I had it blowing out what’s the max temp I can have when in bloom and next one what do a quarter strength on the nutes u think I have a seedling going in the closet looks real nice purple punch


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 25, 2020)

First grow so any advice is well taken I think I’ll go like quarter nutes to start if I’m usin fox farms ocean forest on this next one when do I start giving the nutes and what weeks schedule do I follow do I give it say if i start five weeks in do a quarter strength but of week 5


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 25, 2020)

max temp 80 with around 50% rh in bloom.  ok, now we know you have amended soil, so yeah i'd go 1/4 strength at most.  reason being autos need less.  give em nutes when they need water.  however long they've been showing bud sets then go from there.  usually when i see bud set start i give one last veg fert and then starting week 2 i go for bloom.   i actually am doing my 1st run with autos right now autos, huh?


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't do autos but advice sounds good.  Temps can run to 85-88 if running leds, if using HPS then shoot for a max of 80.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 25, 2020)

didn't know about temp differences between leds and hps.   good to know


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 25, 2020)

docfishwrinkle said:


> max temp 80 with around 50% rh in bloom.  ok, now we know you have amended soil, so yeah i'd go 1/4 strength at most.  reason being autos need less.  give em nutes when they need water.  however long they've been showing bud sets then go from there.  usually when i see bud set start i give one last veg fert and then starting week 2 i go for bloom.   i actually am doing my 1st run with autos right now autos, huh?


I checked out your auto grow looks nice I’m still learning thinking bout getting a mh light myself just using the led burpel light now does the mag really make a difference in the yield.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 26, 2020)

Co2 bag in a grow tent?

Why?

Like wasting money?


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 26, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> Co2 bag in a grow tent?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Like wasting money?


Everything I’ve read it just said to add a co2 bag so the plant can withstand higher heat I’m from ct summers up here are brutal these days I figured it couldn’t hurt so I got one like I said this is first shot at growing it’s a live and learn experience so in your opinion when would a co2 bag b needed I really wish I knew someone local to talk to in person bounce ideas off it’s always easier than typing in a forum and I’m a see and do kind of learner not so much a book learner ya know. I always appreciate feedback but need to know the whys things don’t work so I can change them.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 26, 2020)

Shoot I’d even drive to a neighboring state if it meant I was gonna learn all their is about growing


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 26, 2020)

Co2 will improve yield, it is needed in a large OPEN environment to maximize the amount of weed........but it will not help a tent grow.

and now you read it here.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 27, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> Co2 will improve yield, it is needed in a large OPEN environment to maximize the amount of weed........but it will not help a tent grow.
> 
> and now you read it here.


Thanks good to know I don’t have to waste money on another one that’s why it’s good for the feedback and seeing how other people are doing things I’ve never even seen somebody’s grow before so I’m literally winging it here


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jun 27, 2020)

I appreciate all the help I can get believe me thanks buzzy


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 28, 2020)

Yo,stop by my current grow here called (Back in the saddle again) I'll help any way I can.happy growing bro


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 8, 2020)

Is it normal for white widow bud to by his purple not complaining it looks beautiful except the leaves but don’t know if it’s an issue or just temps I’m at about 74 to 76 day and only bout two degree difference at night


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 8, 2020)

And this is the gorilla glue I’d say about two weeks or so off from harvest any opinions the main cola is a decent five inches long


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 8, 2020)

These look alright but I think they may have had a lil to much nutes but hey there pretty bro.keep it up.happy growing bro


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 8, 2020)

Yea definitely got too many nutes first flgrow I have a purple punch started too gonna do this one a lot more carefully hopefully it comes out but I’m happy so far with the first two


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 8, 2020)

One question how many times a week should you give nutes the fox farms schedule says feed twice but should I just do one feed and the rest just ph water


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 8, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> One question how many times a week should you give nutes the fox farms schedule says feed twice but should I just do one feed and the rest just ph water


I use ff trio also.i usually feed every other watering and make sure to add a lil calmag also in flower.but yeah watch them, listen to them and they will reward you bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2020)

I agree with KY. A little CalMag would help.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 9, 2020)

Use the calmag in flower also


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2020)

I do and it works fine for me. I dont do it every feeding though.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks I’ll have to do it with the little purple punch I have in the tent now it’s growing nicely so far


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 15, 2020)

Question is it ok to do a partial harvest in an autoflower plant the main cola is definitely looking done pistols mostly orange and the trichs are definitely all getting cloudy the problem is the test of the buds around the plant still mostly white pistols definitely not as far as the main. So can I chop the part that’s done and count on the rest being able to finish or no if you need pics lmk and I’ll send them


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes sir, I agree with Bubble.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks guys looking forward to it then my drying rack just came too gonna chop the main cola down then in a day or so


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 18, 2020)

Chopped one of the colas of the gorilla glue for a test run microscopeshowing bout 5 percent amber and here’s some pics of bout half the cola I chopped I’m excited gonna harvest the whole two plants I have probably Tuesday or Wednesday after the pots completely dry out. I’m excited the fruits of our labors finally in sight or should I say in finally smoked.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice bud porn. Good job.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

Good luck - just pulled down a PP and while it’s more of a dessert strain for me, it is loved by a lot around here


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2020)

Triatanjohn42479 said:


> Shoot I’d even drive to a neighboring state if it meant I was gonna learn all their is about growing


for that to happen you'd have to stay there for 20 years and you still wouldn't have all the answers...I've been growing for 20 years and still learn new things regularly...your flowers look good but the leaves tell a different story...


----------

